# Birmingham, AL 3 WGSDs in AC



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Consider these dogs very urgent. They are probably not posted on PF, but as of 9/19 they are still there. I don't have any info regarding age or gender. Contact info is Janie Thomas 

>>
>>Janie Thomas
>>205-591-6522
>
I'll post the pics as soon as Photobucket lets me out of the titles/tags screen


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Photobucket needs to be exorcised, seems to be possessed.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

WHAT???????????


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

It wouldn't let me out of the editing/naming/tagging screen when I tried to post these pics before.




























Not sure if these dogs are still there, you'll have to call the POC to find out. I'm sure they are not posted on PF, they post very little online.

3 different dogs.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Yikes! Bumping these poor babies!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

These babies need help.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone know how to contact this shelter or is someone working on these babies already?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I found the shelter and contacted Janie there. She has forwarded pictures of these 3 to me for posting which I have forwarded to Mary Ann the posting queen. SHe tells me they have had 9 german shepherds in there. ONe of the males does have some type of hearing loss or neurological problem. They are hoping he can be seen by a vet tomorrow.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

I called-jane is gone today and tomorrow and not any luck getting any info about them,or others there


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there an update on these three? Has anyone been in touch with the shelter?


----------

